# Beretta 84BB .380acp Two Tone



## comp124 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi
Did Beretta make the 84BB in a two tone or just nickel and blued, there is one on gunbroker that I am looking at?
Was also wondering about the asking price?


GunBroker.com - Error


Thank you


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

???..... don't know for sure. Don't think I've ever seen one. But- that is one sweet gun. I have the 85 BB in nickel. That is the only gun I have ever used in self defense. It worked......just wish is was double-stacked.


----------

